# string art dogs by Signs and Wonders



## signsandwonders (Jul 22, 2015)

Introducing String art pictures by Signs and Wonders. I'm a string artist; I create pictures of your dog using wood; string and nails in 2D style for wall hanging. I can add there names for that personnel touch or even do In remembrance plaques for that special gift.
I'm on Facebook (Signs and Wonders)
Many thanks
Signs and Wonders x


----------

